# Newb from Colorado



## Birdymon (Sep 7, 2013)

Going to get either a bow from a friend, a Kodiak Outdoors Bowlogic, or one from Cabelas, etc. Still doing the research. Measured my wingspread and my draw length should be around 28 inches, no idea what draw weight I will be using. Drew back a 65 pound bow the other day, and it was harder than I thought it would be, that's for sure! I guess I can find out more here!:smile:


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Birdymon.


----------



## Birdymon (Sep 7, 2013)

So many choices on bows, releases etc. Our new Cabelas seems to be knowledgeable. I went to a pro shop too, they seem to be nice but were talking WAY more money. Any place here on the forum that has more info for a beginner?


----------



## Cmac2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome, being a beginner myself, I've found going to a range and asking questions has been helpful, plus Cabelas will let you try stuff out so you get a feel for what you like. Good luck to you, it's addicting and fun!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Birdymon (Sep 7, 2013)

Checked out a couple of small shops around Denver on the way home, Amber at Bear Creek Archery seemed nice, no pressure to buy, suggested I take a class first. Sounds like a good idea- she said I would learn some form and then selecting and setting up a bow would be easier.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:to Archery Talk!


----------



## Birdymon (Sep 7, 2013)

Been looking around online to see what is out there that I may consider, Bowtech Assassin is sure a nice looking machine and seems to be doable. My friend at work shoots Bowtech, recommends them of course, but all the customer service stories I hear are concerning me. 

Still don't know what I get for going to a pro shop instead of a big box store either. Same product, I will probably end up doing a lot of the tuning myself anyway due to distances to shops.


----------



## crossbowstore (Oct 14, 2013)

Birdymon, 

I would check out the PSE Brute X. It is in the draw weight range and the draw length range that you were looking in and it is less expensive.

This is also another thread on the archery talk forum that deals with beginner bows.

Best of luck, 
Alex


----------

